# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  La tórtola turca (Streptopelia decaocto)

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos despues de arreglar el dichoso circuito de comunicaciones de mi casa subo unas fotos realizadas en el parque del Alamillo, Sevilla.
Estas tórtolas estaban picoteando unas morras que habían en el suelo.

Las fotos.







Un poco de info. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streptopelia_decaocto

La tórtola turca (Streptopelia decaocto) es una especie de ave columbiforme de la familia Columbidae natural de Asia pero ha ido avanzando por toda Europa, llegando a la península Ibérica en el año 1960 en Asturias.1 En la actualidad se encuentra distribuida por toda España.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Calima

Hola Francisco:
No se si el ejemplar que has fotografiado es inmaduro porque hecho en falta el semicollarin negro que es típico de estas aves. Apena si se esboza en una de las imágenes.
Permiteme que adjunte la foto de un ejemplar que el año pasado obtuve en tierras malagueñas, donde se ve claramente este collarín negro.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues como te imaginaba era un pollo nuevo de este año, es  el motivo por el cual está la foto hecha de tan cerca.
Un saludo.

----------

